# BCF 100th Store Celebration Sale



## 61falcon (Oct 25, 2012)

Did anyone else go to this sale Friday night? I went and got some great bargins...just dont tell the wife..


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

patwah said:


> ...and the range was very ordinary. Plus they had a poor range of Squidgy pro range, one type spread across 6 racks was not very good.


The same applies up here at my local. They'd have to have thousands of lures/plastics stocked on the shelves but never anything I'm looking for.


----------



## 61falcon (Oct 25, 2012)

At my Local they had a pretty good range on sale, I bought Rio Prawns in 5 & 13gm for $2 each. Lively Lures, Tilsan(timber),Classic Lures & Starlo Pro Jack Attacks for $5 each, Power Pro Braid 150yrd $24.I also got some Nitro All Terrain Jigheads @$1/pk. They had some pretty cool boat stickers as well for $1(Marlin, Barra, Dolphin Fish) . I also won a pair off Tasco Binocular's.All up i spent $80 for About $210(retail price) worth of goods.
Paul


----------



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

I ended up walking out with a new Stradic 2500 for $180. The accompanying rod will have to wait till next week


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

I went to my local BCF, and as with the Occymonster.... I was a bit underwhelmed also, not really much there.... but oh well so be it.... will be off to a decent tackle place soon to pick up a new rod...... to attach a new Saltist 5000 and spool up some of the 3000yd of samurai braid I recently procured..................


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi guys,
For those heading South for the Cod Classic, both Wagga & Albury have good tackle stores as well as BCF stocked with enough Cod Lures to give ones bank manager a stroke. If headed to Mulwala through Wagga then you drive right past the front door of Tackle World then BCF. In Albury BCF, Rays And Masons Complete Angler are about 5 min off the freeway. While they have great ranges, for bargains you cannot pass up Big W in this neck of the woods. See you all at the Classic.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

BCF here is shite, so many empty spaces where product is supposed to be. 
You hear about his new gear like Squid Vicious you go to buy some and they don't have any.
And then there's your everyday expendables like trebles, #6 3x strong never any on the shelf, go and ask if they willdo a special order, next time they order, never hear back from them, aaaaaaghhhhhh!
The other Tackle shop here is as dear as poison, no wonder a bloke shops online.


----------

